# Software Update?



## parmola (May 23, 2006)

Is there a software update in the works for the 211/411? I currently have 2.67 and I'm still having issues with the HDMI audio not working with my Vizio LCD televison. Yes a hard and soft reset will get it working, but come on! I should'nt have to go through this.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

Try this and tell me if this works for you.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57272


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been at 2.68 for about 2 weeks now with my 211.


----------

